# Emma Franklin with meetmymaltese.com



## bamatide (Oct 12, 2012)

Ray Smith has handed over his business of selling puppies to his 18 year old "Premier Mega Tan" employee, Emma Franklin. Their new website is called MEET MY MALTESE or meetmymaltese.com, and IS run by the same person (Smith) and puppies are still being sold out of the tanning salon.

Link to original thread on Smith and "maltesedirect.com"
http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/56-breeders/122465-any-info-maltesedirect-2.html

Picture of original maltesedirect.com from January of this year:









Picture of new "meetmymaltese.com" Meet My Maltese website:









Emma Franklin works in the tanning salon that Ray Smith owns. He has put her name on his business of selling brokered/questionably bred puppies. 

Puppies are often left in the store alone, for unknown periods of time. Puppies as young as SEVERAL DAYS OLD have been brought into the store, ones as young as 3-4 weeks have been left alone (with mother) for long stretches of time (hours), and ones as young as 6 weeks (the age he typically sells them at) have reportedly been left over night. 

Videos of puppies being left alone:
Taken Memorial Day weekend, where the puppies are believed to be left over night (police were contacted several times and they were finally picked up)


The pen they are in is clearly covered in feces and urine, there is no food and little water.

Taken a couple of months ago:


Once again feces and urine litter the pen, little food and no water left for the puppies. On of the puppies has a severe under-bite.

Article of Ray Smith being arrested for animal cruelty (among other things):
Owner of Premier Mega Tan in Hoover arrested for contributing to - ABC 33/40 - Birmingham News, Weather, Sports 

Please be careful when purchasing from this broker/breeder! The puppies are often sold 6 weeks or younger, in blatant disregard to what is recommended by the AKC's parent breed clubs (Maltese Association of America [1][2]and American Shih Tzu Club [1]) which clearly state 12 weeks minimum. 

Dozens of litters of puppies are sold year-round. Many puppies are brought in from outside sources, with no parents on site or for buyers to meet. Several instances of parvo and other major health concerns have cost puppies their lives.

Ripoff Report | Maltese Direct Complaint Review Internet: 857348

Ripoff Report | Ray Smith Complaint Review Internet: 864726

Ripoff Report | Ray Smith/Maltese Direct Complaint Review Birmingham, Alabama: 1052180

Ray Smith is clearly still in control of this operation, despite the sale of puppies being handed over to Emma Franklin in his business at Premier Mega Tan. His dogs are still being used to breed, as well as those of other prior puppy buyers. At this time it is not known if he still brokers dogs out from other places.


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

This web site and people make me sick to my stomach look at these pics what the **** is around this poor guys neck??? I'm ready to start bawling my eyes out! Wtf is wrong with ppl evil is all around!!


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Why is this dog on a ledge like this????? Funny? No flipping way! Cute? Heck no


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Selling dogs at a tanning salon so gross! I hope these Byb/ puppymillers supporters/ brokers etc go straight to ****! It's so mean and sad how ppl treat animals!


----------



## bamatide (Oct 12, 2012)

For good measure, here's the wayback machine page for the original maltesedirect.com page:

Welcome to Maltese Direct

I noticed photoshop was still up in the corner there (used to save the images to a internet friendly size), wanted to confirm that this page actually exists and isn't something I cooked up in photoshop.


----------



## bamatide (Oct 12, 2012)

maltese manica said:


> This web site and people make me sick to my stomach look at these pics what the **** is around this poor guys neck??? I'm ready to start bawling my eyes out! Wtf is wrong with ppl evil is all around!!


It appears to be some kind of shock/bark collar 

One would hope a reputable breeder would understand and care for their dogs better to not have to resort to such measures... especially with one as lose around the neck as this one, surrounded by young puppies.


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

These people are not ethical breeders........................ they are monsters!!!! I cant believe this!!


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

maltese manica said:


> This web site and people make me sick to my stomach look at these pics what the **** is around this poor guys neck??? I'm ready to start bawling my eyes out! Wtf is wrong with ppl evil is all around!!


*******...that's a shock collar! Somebody needs to put a shock collar on that guy and every time he takes a breath, hit the button.:angry:


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Can anyone report that to higher authorities such as the Agricultural Department in that State??? Something should be done about those horrific practices and be shut down immediately!!


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Could not be more disgusted right now. For those with more experience than myself - do you have ideas that you can share on the methods of reporting and closing down businesses that exist like this?


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Anyone else notice there have been over 1100 views for this post. So very odd.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

So Bamatide, you have piqued my curiosity. What is your involvement with this particular "breeder?" Did you or someone you know get a puppy from him? You have a few threads started here dating back to Nov of last year asking question about him. But it didn't seem like you were actually looking for a puppy. You were also asking about AKC breeder of the year awards Breeder of Merit awards and how they are chosen and how to feed a 6 week old puppy (that you stated wasn't yours) I'm not disagreeing with you about this "breeder", he is scum. But is this just informational or is there an axe to grind here? Just curious? What's the whole story?


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Another interesting sidebar...When this Ray Smith was arreseted for animal cruelty, he was initially taken into custody for an outstanding warrent for contributing to the Delinquency of a Minor for providing alcohol to a female under 16 years old. Sounds like a lot is going on at Premier Mega Tan!


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

Do they not have laws in Alabama for scum like this? Why is this operation not shut down?


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Does anyone live in that area to know where to go and report these ppl??? Any rescue groups that could do something about this!!! My heart is just breaking over this!!!!


----------



## bamatide (Oct 12, 2012)

I will privately answer any questions regarding my involvement in this, as there are extenuating circumstances regarding who I am vs him. 

The Agricultural department has been contacted, as well as local authorities, the health department, the property manager where his business is, everyone that can be thought to contacted has been. None are willing or able to do anything. The animal welfare laws in Alabama are lax to the point of almost being non-existent. 

Using public forums like this to get information out is the only thing that is left. I have forwarded this forum to many people, so when people search his information there is SOMETHING out there explaining to people what is actually going on. I'm sorry if that seems underhanded- again, its all that's left.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

And how ludicrous is it that he has an "ethics" tab on his page???


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

maltese manica said:


> This web site and people make me sick to my stomach look at these pics what the **** is around this poor guys neck??? I'm ready to start bawling my eyes out! Wtf is wrong with ppl evil is all around!!


 That thing is a zapping bark collar they bark and they get a zapp. Poor babies, if they bark,they get zapped, it scares them and they get zapped again, zapp/bark,zapp bark , and it just continues until they're so scared they can actually convulse and choke! They can get zapped just from a sneeze or a tiny growl or even a yawn depending on sensativity of the device...


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Appalling. I hope he gets all he deserves!!


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

michellerobison said:


> That thing is a zapping bark collar they bark and they get a zapp. Poor babies, if they bark,they get zapped, it scares them and they get zapped again, zapp/bark,zapp bark , and it just continues until they're so scared they can actually convulse and choke! They can get zapped just from a sneeze or a tiny growl or even a yawn depending on sensativity of the device...


 
Why do they do this:angry: I am so depressed over this!!!


----------

